# Advice.. My Doctor won't listen to me!!



## LyndsMarie (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm having an issue getting a dx out of my family physician after repeated testing for hypothyroidism. Right after my son was born 8 years ago I tested positive for hypER, i believe, and had to have my thyroid sonogramed because of the presence of a nodule. I was told at that time that it happens often in women who have just given birth, and that it takes time for the body to get back to normal. Sonogram came out normal, and I was advised to have my levels checked periodically. About 4 years ago I was tested again, and this time my TSH was in the higher ranges, but still within "normal" range (i don't remember the exact number, or the lab range).

Fast forward to now.. I've been experiencing terrible symptoms. Constant fatigue and muscle ache, hair falling out, cold hands and feet, and my normal body temperature is never over 97.5 degrees. Not to mention painful periods, a weight gain of 30lbs in 6 months, no weight loss at all over the course of a 3 week period when I was doing weight watchers and working out 3x/week. I got frustrated and gave up. I approached my doctor about testing for Hypo at my mother's insistance (she's been dx'd hypo for 10+ yrs now, as well as my aunts and grandmother)

Here are my results, and the only lab range I have is from the TSH
TSH - 4.9 (range .275-4.22)
T3 - 133
T4 - 6.8
Free T4 - 1.0

My doctor has classified me as thyroid-normal, prescribed me an antidepressant, told me to exercise more and sent me on my way. Through my own research I'm definitely subclinical hypo, and I've seen that lots of people don't feel good until their TSH is <2.

I'm desperate for answers. I know my body and I know that something is wrong. My managed care plan insurance doesn't allow me to go to a specialist without a referral, which my general practitioner also will not give me.

Lynds

Any suggestions for getting Dr. know-it-all to listen??!?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! You must be frustrated (on top of being tired). I'm not sure about the "subclinical" part, because you are out of range for your lab, at least on the TSH. Do you happen to have the ranges for your other tests?

In my view, you would benefit from a small dose of Synthroid as a starting point. It also wouldn't hurt to have another ultrasound done so you can see what's going on today, as opposed to years ago.

How do you feel about looking for a new doctor who will listen to your symptoms and take a closer look at your labs?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi & welcome. I echo Octavia's comments especially about seeking a new doctor. Do you live close enough to your mother to see her doctor?


----------



## LyndsMarie (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, very tired. And very frustrated. I did start the antidepressant to see if it makes a little difference. As far as the range for the Free T4, I believe it was .7 or .8 to 2 point something.. I didn't write it down, althought I should have. I was originally under the impression that the TSH was the only number that REALLY counts (sheesh, was I wrong!)

Normally I would have gone to a different doctor by now, a specialist even, but this guy has been my doctor for the last 7 years, and I've had no reason not to trust him before now. Also, I'm on a managed care plan and he's listed as my PCP. I could change that, but then i'd have to see whomever else took my cut-rate insurance for everything, and I don't want to do that.

I'm just going to keep bugging him until he gets sick of me. I just went for more blood work this morning, as he wants to rule out Epstein-Barr, Lyme's Disease, Anemia, etc. He did agree to re-test my thyroid, so I'll have those results back in a few days as well. I don't know if anything is going to change from a month ago, but we shall see!!

Do I just come out and ask him for a scan of my thyroid? I mean, I suppose I could get my old medical records from the Endo I saw way back, but they are out of state and I don't know how much of a hassle that would be... hmm.

thanks!!


----------



## LyndsMarie (Apr 25, 2012)

webster2 said:


> Hi & welcome. I echo Octavia's comments especially about seeking a new doctor. Do you live close enough to your mother to see her doctor?


He's also my mother's doctor now (the doc who diagnosed her retired a few years back). Her levels were much more indicative of Hypo when she was diagnosed. Her TSH was somewhere in the teens.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LyndsMarie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm having an issue getting a dx out of my family physician after repeated testing for hypothyroidism. Right after my son was born 8 years ago I tested positive for hypER, i believe, and had to have my thyroid sonogramed because of the presence of a nodule. I was told at that time that it happens often in women who have just given birth, and that it takes time for the body to get back to normal. Sonogram came out normal, and I was advised to have my levels checked periodically. About 4 years ago I was tested again, and this time my TSH was in the higher ranges, but still within "normal" range (i don't remember the exact number, or the lab range).
> 
> ...


I hope you have not taken the anti-d??? This is horrible.

You may have to pay out of pocket. This is a travesty!!! Can you sue your health care management for failure to run the needed tests? (non-compliance?)

You can also get your own tests here and wave them in their face!

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Here are some important tests also.................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Most of us would be comatose w/TSH at 4.9. Also, you need an ultra-sound; cancer always has to be considered; especially if you already know you had nodules way back when.

In the future if you could kindly include the ranges with your results as different labs use different ranges. The TSH was easy but I cannot comment on the others w/o the ranges.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't think I'd want a doctor whom I have to keep bugging. What makes you so sure this behavior won't continue?

Nope, I'd search for another doctor now. After all, YOU are the client and are paying for his services.

Andros will tell you that I am a firm believer that unless the doctor is board certified in psychiatry or neurology s/he has no business prescribing anti-depressants. They are NOT the cure all and frankly, I think any doctor who hands them out [other than the specialists I mentioned] out to have their licenses revoked.

But hey, what do I know?


----------

